# Topics > Emotional intelligence >  Emotion Chip (EPU), Emoshape Inc., London, United Kingdom

## emoshape

Developer - Emoshape Ltd

----------


## Airicist

Emotion Chip EPU for real-time emotion synthesis and reasoning

Published on May 3, 2018




> This video demonstrates Rachel Emoshape's AI affective capabilities. Powered by Emoshape’s flagship Emotion Processing Unit. Rachel is capable of emotional reasoning (not demonstrated in this video) and synthesis by wave computing. The ground-breaking EPU algorithms effectively enable machines to respond to stimuli in line with the twelve primary emotions: anger, fear, sadness, disgust, indifference, regret, surprise, anticipation, trust, confidence, desire and joy that appear on the left side of the video. The most innovative aspect of Emoshape’s microcontroller breakthrough is its real-time appraisal computation, allowing the AI or robot to experience 64 trillion possible distinct emotional states every one tenth of a second. The EPU removes the need to script, animate or motion capture virtual actors. She understands the meaning in the language and expresses herself in real-time without visual effects or post production. She could be the face of your AI in the future, living in your phone or your television, or even appearing as the next super star actress in real time movies. Emoshape, in collaboration with Snappers, is bringing AI one step closer to sentient machines.

----------

